# Best Filtration for African Dwarf Frogs



## Violaceous (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anyone used a whisper air pump with a sponge filter with ADFs? An internal Whisper filter is recommended by google, but I was hoping to use an whisper air pump for two tanks. One with ADF's and guppies. The other, with tetra's and a bubble wand. What do you think? I read that ADFs are sensitive to water vibration.


----------



## studdenfadden (Jan 20, 2015)

Kinda late response, but You can't use any sponge filter powered by an airstone with ADFs. Like you said they are sensitive to vibration and the ripples the bubbles create will scare them enough that they wont come up for air and will drown. Try a small filter with as little surface agitation as possible. Don't mix ADFs and guppies since guppies have gills and need O2 in the water whereas the ADFs will die if you agitate the surface enough for the guppies to get enough O2 in the water.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use an aquaclear with a sponge stuck over the intake in order to not suck up their little feet. Mine live in a very busy community tank, and have been doing well for almost 5 years.


----------

